# Camshaft Sensor



## ajschwab2004 (Feb 11, 2013)

I picked up a new camshaft sensor for my 2004 Sentra 1.8 litre engine. The sensor I got is a straight sensor the current one in my car is an angle sensor. Will the straight one fit and still work?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I'd question if it's the correct sensor. If it's aftermarket, I wouldn't recommend using it; I've seen and heard of too many failures with them. Your best bet is to get one from Nissan.


----------



## ajschwab2004 (Feb 11, 2013)

I went to the Nissan dealership where I live. They had no sensors in-stock so they told me to go get one from the auto-part store here. If the aftermarket ones are crappy why would a dealership (who's supposed to know more about Nissans then anyone of us) recommend buying aftermarket one and use that? Doesn't make any sense! I even asked them about Nissan revising the crankshaft and camshaft sensors to the straight metal casing kind, the parts guy knew nothing about them being updated to metal. I live in Canada seems like the dealerships know nothing either!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

I worked for Nissan for 16 years and I'm a former certified Nissan Master tech. I've worked for 4 different dealers and I also spent some time in the parts dept. Here's what I can tell you about them: Nissan technicians and parts personnel are only as good as the individual you are dealing with. I've worked with excellent technicians who really knew their stuff and I've worked with some who shouldn't do anything more technical than an oil change and should in no way be classified as a "mechanic," let alone a Nissan technician. Parts departments are no better. There are some personnel that can rattle off part numbers off the top of their head without looking it up and some are very good mechanics, themselves. Others have no mechanical background and if you're lucky, they know enough to properly look up a part. So, even though dealers should know more about their vehicles than anyone else, some of the people that work in them don't. The last Nissan camshaft sensor I replaced was three months ago on a 2005 Altima QR25DE. The person had broke down on the side of the road on his way to work. The camshaft sensor that failed was 6-weeks old an came from Advance Auto Parts; the vehicle owner's father had replaced it. Why would the Nissan parts guy suggest you get the sensor from the local auto parts store? ...Maybe he doesn't know any better. Most Nissan dealers can order parts and have them overnight. All I can do is tell you what my experience has been working on Nissans and that is there are some parts you can use on Nissans from the aftermarket and there are some parts you should not. Brakes, filters, struts are usually fine on the aftermarket if you purchase quality parts. When it comes to cam/crank sensors, distributor caps and rotors and other ignition components, fuel pumps, starters and alternators...you are much better off to go with genuine Nissan parts. Your car is as only reliable as the parts you put into it. If you want to gamble on an aftermarket cam sensor, all I can do is wish you good luck!
That all said, both straight and angled sensors are available on the aftermarket. Look them up at Rockauto.com and you'll see pictures of both. The sensors, themselves are probably similar except for the angle, so the big concern would be if the different angle will stress the harness over time.


----------

